# I'm out



## gotigersgo2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?

Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 18, 2007)

stay at least communicate with everyone but if you must go then you must go
too bad you sound like a nice person


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 18, 2007)

another one bites the dust... 


wow i thought that this place was the nicest site i had even been on but in the last few days POOF.

Good luck 2000 not everyone is a bad guy. theres a lot going on right now... maybe things will change!


----------



## Caligula (Nov 18, 2007)

I mean, its a forum....relax and chill. I'v been here for months and really don't feel any love. Course i don't post much either lol. Just relax and hang out prehaps you will get in the swing of things. :eat1:


----------



## imfree (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry I missed you the first time, dude. Welcome aboard.
Please do stay awhile.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 18, 2007)

...Sometimes everything is peachy and sometimes it is, ahem, a bit less peachy!  Truth is though that the longer you stay and connect with the folks who seem to resonate with you, the better and more supportive it gets. After almost a decade, there are more than a few whom I really trust and appreciate these days and the number is always growing...and that keeps bringing me back! :bow: Oh, the one good piece of advice for Tigers and everyone new is just to have patience and give it a decent chance...folks _will_ find you...



findingme4me said:


> another one bites the dust...
> 
> 
> wow i thought that this place was the nicest site i had even been on but in the last few days POOF.
> ...


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 19, 2007)

Too little too late I think, but I am just seeing this post now and your Intro post... Welcome man... or not... depending on which you choose... but to be honest I had the same issue when I signed on 2 months ago and so I see where your coming from... 

People really dont know me either, and probably dont like me, i dunno... Hell they even DELETE MY POSTS that are so funny you would pee yourself. Without even telling me what was so horrible about the thread. But, I chose to stick it out and I am posting and sooner or later they will get to know you. I understand a lot of us are here for attention, hell I am, but I think you have to give it some time bro... Sometimes not everyone sees the posts or something ya know. Especially lately when a billion noobs have signed on and introduced themselves. You probably just got lost in the shuffle and I doubt any of it was because your doing anything wrong.


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2007)

you have 7 posts, give it some time...


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 19, 2007)

ask and you shall receive! tada and you have more cheer leaders then you thought.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.



Dude, you've posted SEVEN times. Get out there more.

No one's going to hold your hand. You're cute and smart, make an impression.


----------



## Baba Fats (Nov 19, 2007)

Hang in there, Tiger. Keep representing for us bearded guys.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello. 
I hope you didn't leave us.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi there  Welcome to Dimensions. I checked on your other posts, and you had several replies by two days ago. Go back and check the Intro board, you got several replies to your second posting there. Mary Elizabeth Antoinette had replied as an appreciative FFA to your photo pics, and you THEN posted saying you were getting no love. She had already loved your pics. So, I don't really understand....

People don't read EVERY board every day, it can take time to see posts and reply to them. I'm sure we've all had posts that nobody has replied to at all, or it's taken several days for a reply. It's really not something to get upset about, or an indication that people don't like you. I hope you don't go, as this is a great place to hang out, and there are good people here. However, if you want to go, then that's that I guess. Good luck 

.


----------



## Jes (Nov 20, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.


If you make one of these posts, I think you only have 12 hours to change your mind, or your acct. is deleted forever.

thats what I hear, at least.

or maybe just what i want to hear...


----------



## Outsidethebox (Nov 20, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.



Well, it sounds to me as though you are complaining that you did not get enough comments on your pics? (I figure this because you said: "I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible.") 

If that's the case then stop pouting. I looked at the thread and you are attractive, but if you came here looking for validation/ compliments, you might be here for the wrong reasons. You've only had 7 posts, 4 of which were you whining because you didn't get a bunch of cyber arse kissing. You should post around more, get to know the boards before you expect a whole lot. You don't get more than you put in.

I realize I sound like a bitch, and I apologize for that, but I calls 'em like I sees 'em.


----------



## Jes (Nov 20, 2007)

my guess is it's an attention call from someone who doesn't actually have any plans to leave but wants to be begged to stay anyway. and people have encouraged him to stay. so, mission accomplished. god knows we all love an 'I"M LEAVING!' thread, myself included. Like a horrific traffic wreck, I can never seem to look away.


----------



## imfree (Nov 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> my guess is it's an attention call from someone who doesn't actually have any plans to leave but wants to be begged to stay anyway. and people have encouraged him to stay. so, mission accomplished. god knows we all love an 'I"M LEAVING!' thread, myself included. Like a horrific traffic wreck, I can never seem to look away.



I REALLY try hard not to look, but always seem to catch a glimpse as I go by.


----------



## Undine (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh. Well. I just now saw his intro post and commented it. So much for that.

/shrug


----------



## Rowan (Nov 20, 2007)

Jesus...you have to be kidding me.

Hell..ive been here a long a time and you dont hear me whining when people dont respond to something ive said.

No..im not going to beg you to stay...if people say they are leaving...i say there's the door. Sorry to sound crass...but I dont go for the "please beg me to stay" posts.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 20, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.



No comment on the "I'm leaving" stuff. It's all so ... last season.

But I am curious why you would assume (at least 5 times) that people dislike you because you are into sports. Is there an underlying assumption that fatties just aren't into ... sweaty stuff? Or is the team you're supporting an unpopular one? Really, I don't know. This fatty isn't into sports.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 21, 2007)

I think we should have an introduction sticky for the BHM/FFA forum specifically. There are so many "Hello I'm new" threads started here that I can't remember which ones I've looked at and which ones I haven't. The result is I just tend to skip them. I just never saw this person's. Too bad, he was cute.


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah.. a newbie roast!!! I've got a flamethrower.. logs.. some nails.. let the good times roll!!!!!

Tigers, you can ignore the one's that are flaming you.. it's some sort of compulsive disorder that's quite common here..

If you're not seeing the posts that others put on your new thread, you'll want to go into your web browsers settings and modify the cache settings..

For instance in IE: go to tools->Internet options, and on the General Tab click the settings buttons, and under "check for newer versions of stored pages" select the "Everytime you visit the page" option


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I think we should have an introduction sticky for the BHM/FFA forum specifically. There are so many "Hello I'm new" threads started here that I can't remember which ones I've looked at and which ones I haven't. The result is I just tend to skip them. I just never saw this person's. Too bad, he was cute.



Yeah cute maybe... overly sensitive, definitely.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright...I don't want to look like I'm jumping on the "flame the newb" bandwagon...BUT Puh-leese.

Seriously, if you get bent out of shape because you don't get instant response, what the hell are you doing posting on a messageboard? 

I have been involved in several forums, and guess what, you don't get instant responses. Also, based on the level of activity of the boards, your post may be lost in the shuffle.

These "I'm gone" "I'm Leaving" "No one pays attention to me" "Screw you guys, I'm going home" threads are a major annoyance and serve nothing but to bring attention to someone who obviously is lacking it elsewhere in their lives.

I do try to post on the new guys threads in order to make them feel welcome, but guess what, I miss some. Hmmmm why the hell do you miss some Ms. Banshee? Is it because you think that the new guy isn't up to your standards? Is it because you don't like their screen name? Is it because you're just feeling mean spirited that day?

The answer to all the above questions is a resounding "NO!" the reason I don't post on every new guy thread is because...well because I'm a grad student damn it...and a mother...and a girlfriend...and both my kids play hockey...and I work full time...and so on and so forth. 

I don't live my life on these boards and neither does anyone else.

So if you're gone, oh well...if you're hanging around to see how many people beg you to stay...that's frickin' sad...if you're unaware of how messageboards/discussion forums work...look into it.

But this outbreak of people being offended because they don't get instant gratification is getting on my last damned nerve.

/end rant.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 21, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.



_*Please don't leave. I felt the same as you and I've been here for sometime...try like I am and reply to others posts and see where that gets you and be open minded and understand that Not all people are going to post about everything that pops up here......I know I've been trying to put my 2 cents worth in and I'm having a hard time keeping up with all the posts.....SO HANG IN THERE...*_


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 21, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Yeah cute maybe... overly sensitive, definitely.



_*I think we all have times of being OVER SENSITIVE.....I wonder if it goes laong with being a person of size.....?????????*_


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 21, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> _*I think we all have times of being OVER SENSITIVE.....I wonder if it goes laong with being a person of size.....?????????*_



I don't think size has a thing to do with it. 

Everyone, regardless of size has moments of over sensitivity. 

One of my best friends is 5'9" and around 115 at the most...and believe me...she is probably one of the most overly sensitive person at times. However, I think it all comes down to the fact that people are looking for instant gratification. We all want to feel as if we are the center of the universe. 

When we put ourselves out there and don't get the praise we feel we deserve, then we're offended.

Also I think, possibly, folks come to a time in their lives when sensitivity becomes lessened...usually that comes with age...however I know that there are exceptions to that statement as well...my 82 year old grandmother is a prime example...but again, she lived the first part of her life in the spotlight, running the show, and she still expects to be treated as such.

I don't think technology helps in this matter, we are now able to communicate to countless numbers of people and we are all looking for acceptance from everyone. When we don't get it, and get it immediately...it's bad, or we're bad, or no one likes us...blah blah blah.

I think maybe working at a University has changed my opinion of people in general...every day there comes another student who doesn't understand that there are procedures...again, they come and want instant gratification...that doesn't happen all the time. It's a fact of life...however, many people can't seem to deal with it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> Ah.. a newbie roast!!! I've got a flamethrower.. logs.. some nails.. let the good times roll!!!!!
> 
> Tigers, you can ignore the one's that are flaming you.. it's some sort of compulsive disorder that's quite common here..
> 
> ...



Before you ACCUSE people of "roasting a newbie", why dont you just go actually READ his posts, and the replies he actually DID get to them. This is nothing to do with roasting a person. It's okay for him to come on here, accuse the dims members of hating him or whatever, but people cant defend themselves? BE-have.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> _*I think we all have times of being OVER SENSITIVE.....I wonder if it goes laong with being a person of size.....?????????*_



IF Ive ever been over sensitive... which actually isnt one of my many and varied faults... it's nothing to do with being fat.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 21, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> IF Ive ever been over sensitive... which actually isnt one of my many and varied faults... it's nothing to do with being fat.


*
All I meant was FROM MY STAND POINT.......I MYSELF with being made fun of in my life and how people have treated me makes me at times OVER SENSITIVE! And I know it is all inside myself. And I didn't say it WAS from being FAT I said I wondered if it was.....NOT looking for a argument here either..*


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 21, 2007)

findingme4me said:


> wow i thought that this place was the nicest site i had even been on but in the last few days POOF....!



They have? Can you elaborate? Dimensions has been around since 1984, for almost two decades as a print publication. In 1995 I started the website and it's been growing and expanding ever since. There have been several million posts overall, and by and large I think this is a remarkably diverse, resilient community that has common interests, but also comes here to discuss all sorts of other things.

So let me know what went POOF.

Conrad


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 21, 2007)

FOR CHIRST SAKE'S SOMEONE GIVE THIS TWERP SOME PITY REPUTATION POINTS AND FAST!!!!

I said it to the chick on the Weight Boards and I will say it to you....


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 21, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> They have? Can you elaborate? Dimensions has been around since 1984, for almost two decades as a print publication. In 1995 I started the website and it's been growing and expanding ever since. There have been several million posts overall, and by and large I think this is a remarkably diverse, resilient community that has common interests, but also comes here to discuss all sorts of other things.
> 
> So let me know what went POOF.
> 
> Conrad




Well Said from The Main Man!!!!!!

Nothing has gone wrong since you started it. Except the college grads this year are weenies....

IMHO of course


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Well Said from The Main Man!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing has gone wrong since you started it. Except the college grads this year are weenies....
> 
> IMHO of course


Dear Mr. Mensch

The rules state that a poster needs to have at least 50 posts under his belt before he can term another poster 'a weenie.'

Thanks in advance,

Big Bad Bully.

N.B. The term 'douchebag' can be used at your earliest convenience, however.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> Dear Mr. Mensch
> 
> The rules state that a poster needs to have at least 50 posts under his belt before he can term another poster 'a weenie.'
> 
> ...



WoW,Blond,attractive, Witty,Funny......Will you marry me??? :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, let's analyze:

4 posts giving an intro and some pictures of yourself (always good to throw that out there...the ladies, an adorable bunch are they ). Then,
3 posts complaining about not 'receiving love'. Methinks thou doth protest too much. This isn't Fark, ya know.

You have drawn one post from The Main Man, instigated one marriage proposal (to someone else, of course), and sufficiently drawn attention to yourself...for all the wrong reasons.

For twelve years has Conrad trained Zitki on this board. Light and Dark ones do we have (would a dark one be a Zith then? Maybe Zithyanki--nevermind, wrong nerd genre :doh. Our own counsel will we keep on who is to be repped.

The Zitki feels the Dimensions Force, but beware the Dark Side: Anger, fear, WLS, self doubt, _ad hominem_ arguments; easily do they flow, quick they are to join in a troll. A Zitki uses Dims for knowledge and defense, never for attack. :bow:


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> WoW,Blond,attractive, Witty,Funny......Will you marry me??? :wubu::smitten:



perhaps I will!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 21, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> They have? Can you elaborate? *Dimensions has been around since 1984, for almost two decades as a print publication*. In 1995 I started the website and it's been growing and expanding ever since. There have been several million posts overall, and by and large I think this is a remarkably diverse, resilient community that has common interests, but also comes here to discuss all sorts of other things.



 Wow, Conrad. This website is as old as I am.


----------



## Red (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> perhaps I will!



I am _so_ going shopping for a hat now, a big one with symbolic 'weenie' accoutrement's , just so you two can remember the first time you met across a crowded message board *sigh* :wubu:


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 22, 2007)

I suppose this thread really is irresistible because it's gotten me to de-lurk after about a year. While I can understand his frustration, I agree his decision to pout and declare he's leaving is a bit childish. I just stopped posting but opted to check in periodically, but to each his own.

It's been my experience in my 13 or so years online that a messageboard can often be a very cliquish place that is governed by rules of conduct and social mores that are difficult to become accustomed to and even understand if one has limited experience in such an environment. 

People say things and act in ways online towards one another that they probably wouldn't were it a face to face interaction. Comes with the territory given the relative anonymity and lack of repercussions/consequences for things said online. C'est la vis, that's the nature of the beast, but I'd be lying if I said there weren't times I didn't like it.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 22, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.



I find it pretty hypocritical that you're throwing your toys out of the pram but when MaryElizabethntoinette replied to your intro post on the BHM/FFA board, instead of saying "thanks and hi" you just ignored her and made a post about how everyone's ignoring _you_! 
I personally skip most of the "Hi, I'm New" threads because I can't remember which I've read and which I haven't.
Instead of getting in a huff, you should suck it up and post into general discussion threads and let people get to know you that way.
There _should_ be a sticky BHM/FFA intro thread but then people would get uppity when they don't get a bunch of "welcome" replies if other people have.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> I suppose this thread really is irresistible because it's gotten me to de-lurk after about a year. While I can understand his frustration, I agree his decision to pout and declare he's leaving is a bit childish. I just stopped posting but opted to check in periodically, but to each his own.
> 
> It's been my experience in my 13 or so years online that a messageboard can often be a very cliquish place that is governed by rules of conduct and social mores that are difficult to become accustomed to and even understand if one has limited experience in such an environment.
> 
> People say things and act in ways online towards one another that they probably wouldn't were it a face to face interaction. Comes with the territory given the relative anonymity and lack of repercussions/consequences for things said online. C'est la vis, that's the nature of the beast, but I'd be lying if I said there weren't times I didn't like it.



Not that this isn't often true of this place, I don't think it applies here. Not everyone's intro posts get a whole lot of attention, but you really do need to stay in the game for longer before storming out. I've been here for two years, and only recently have I gotten attention here, but that's fine; there's a lot of people, so it's hard to stick your head up higher than everybody else's. However, you've still gotta try.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 22, 2007)

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Apparently, I'm not welcome on the Dimensions Board. I made a similar post on the Intro board after I had posted a few days before, and had no responses. I see others posting as newbies, getting all kinds of love. I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> 
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.



Great thread idea! Welcome, gotigers!


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Before you ACCUSE people of "roasting a newbie", why dont you just go actually READ his posts, and the replies he actually DID get to them. This is nothing to do with roasting a person. It's okay for him to come on here, accuse the dims members of hating him or whatever, but people cant defend themselves? BE-have.



I did READ his post, and I DID see the replies... it was strange, don't you think that he replied in his thread after there were people who responded?
Didn't that strike you in the least bit strange? 
Maybe you should go back and READ my post to the end..

also, where did he "ACCUSE" anyone of hating him



What He said said:


> I know that I'm not an ugly man, but it's like I'm invisible. Like I asked earlier, have I made some faux pas in username selection/avatar/some unknown thing that says "I suck hard, ignore me"?
> Anyway, I know where I'm not wanted, so I'm out.


Hmmm yeah that's it.. I think we should sue him for liable.. never I heard such evil and hating accusations of this level in my life before.. I wonder who's actually more "oversensitive"...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

imfree said:


> Sorry I missed you the first time, dude. Welcome aboard.
> Please do stay awhile.



I missed you too. I usually don't read the intro section, to be honest. Hell man, I got no responses to my intro either last year when I joined. I didn't make a "good bye cruel world" thread about it and stomp off....I just dug in and started participating. You came to a world of strangers...as a stranger yourself. People you meet randomly owe you nothing.....and don't think that because they live lives that don't always allow them to compliment and rain attention on new people constantly, that they are uncaring. 


Don't you need time to warm up to the new people you meet out in the world? Why should it be any different here? Participate in more threads than a simple intro thread....There are some really nice, intelligent, caring people on this site...give them time, why dontcha?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

chapelhillmensch said:


> WoW,Blond,attractive, Witty,Funny......Will you marry me??? :wubu::smitten:




Get in line NC guy....I have already asked her twice (she's ignored me twice but we won't talk about that right now.... )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> perhaps I will!



Oh my.... 

*broken hearted and betrayed*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Red said:


> I am _so_ going shopping for a hat now, a big one with symbolic 'weenie' accoutrement's , just so you two can remember the first time you met across a crowded message board *sigh* :wubu:




Weenies on a hat sounds so hot to me.....oooopppsssss this isn't the turn on thread!!!:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Great thread idea! Welcome, gotigers!



Oh jeez, and I can't even beg you to marry me instead of Jes :doh:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 22, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> I did READ his post, and I DID see the replies... it was strange, don't you think that he replied in his thread after there were people who responded?
> Didn't that strike you in the least bit strange?
> Maybe you should go back and READ my post to the end..
> 
> ...



Do you mean libel?


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Do you mean libel?


Ugh! :doh: uhmm yeahh.. sue him.. to take on his debt.. errr.. yeah.. that's it..


----------



## loves2laugh (Nov 22, 2007)

im sure if my avatar said " i suck hard" i would become pretty popular in no time hahahahhahahahhahaha


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 22, 2007)

Huh. Looks like he actually left; his profile shows no activity since he started this thread.

Just in case you ever stop back, Tiger, there's something you need to understand. For every 100 people who read an intro post:

70% will look at the picture and skim the text.
20% will read it avidly and never say a word.
8% will read it, enjoy it, and talk about it... tot heir friends offline.

Only 2% will ever say a word to you because, frankly, introductions are boring, mine included. For a BHM, the intro amounts to "Hi, here's my handle, here's my interests, I'm fat". Not much to comment on unless someone happens to have been waiting to talk about those interests.

So if you ever change your mind, try a long-term approach; that 2% of all viewers can take a while to surface.

Yours truly,

The overstuffed,

Wanderer


----------

